
Ever Wished Bill Watterson Would Return to the Comics Page? (2014) - Tomte
https://stephanpastis.wordpress.com/2014/06/07/ever-wished-that-calvin-and-hobbes-creator-bill-watterson-would-return-to-the-comics-page-well-he-just-did/
======
headShrinker
If he returned you’d wonder why he changed. Accept that he left when he wanted
to and for the right reasons. You wanting him is not a good inspiration for an
artist.

I have all of his books, he was a part of my childhood. I miss his work. He
should not come back.

------
masonic
The three Watterson-drawn strips:

[https://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2014/06/04](https://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2014/06/04)

[https://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2014/06/05](https://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2014/06/05)

[https://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2014/06/06](https://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2014/06/06)

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7861295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7861295)

------
axiomdata316
There's a really good documentary on Bill Watterson called "Dear Mr.
Watterson". Until recently it was on Amazon Prime but you can still rent it
at: [https://www.amazon.com/Dear-Watterson-Joel-Allen-
Schroeder/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Dear-Watterson-Joel-Allen-
Schroeder/dp/B071228F17/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=watterson&qid=1552512512&s=instant-
video&sr=1-1-catcorr)

------
dr_dshiv
I saw Bill take out the garbage once! Highlight of living in Chagrin Falls,
OH.

------
forgot-my-pw
Bill used to complain about the space limitations of print media. I wish he
would embrace the web nowadays.

~~~
chrismcb
Berkeley Breathed came back with Bloom County and it has been great. One of my
favorites is his coloboration. [https://www.berkeleybreathed.com/store/signed-
strips/399-cal...](https://www.berkeleybreathed.com/store/signed-
strips/399-calvin-county)

